# Plum+Magee+Mos. for 1 Pipe creek



## Matty (Jul 18, 2007)

Will trade 1 plumbrook bow hunt + 1 Magee Marsh + 1 Mosquito for 1 Pipe creek duck hunt for the reg. season. 3 for 1


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Sounds like someone was really lucky in this years drawings 

I wish I had a Pipe Creek hunt to trade!


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

I have two pipe creek drawings at my house but they are not till later in the season till the middle of november


----------



## panther62 (Oct 1, 2008)

i will buy all three hunts for 175$


----------



## panther62 (Oct 1, 2008)

i will buy them from you?????


----------



## panther62 (Oct 1, 2008)

i will buy all 3 hunts from you for 175$


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

Panther,

I am pretty sure it is illegal to sell these permits.


----------



## panther62 (Oct 1, 2008)

how about trading a gun for one of those...is that legal????


----------



## panther62 (Oct 1, 2008)

i will trade a like new 28 gauge shotgun for a magee or any of the marshes hunts????


----------



## swamp ghost (Aug 22, 2009)

i would be interested in working out a deal on the bow hunt. get in touch with me if your interested. [email protected]


----------



## hulapopper87 (Sep 5, 2008)

It is illegal to buy, sell, barter, trade, swap any controlled hunt in ohio. Just letting you know. I would hate to see you get dinged on that.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

i thought there is a place to sign on the hunting permit to tansfer to another hunter if you wanted to.


----------

